# How to kill task using Iphone 3G



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

How do I kill task or app. that is open in the background with Iphone 3G ?


For Iphone 3GS I could kill the task by pressing HOme button twice.

The app. icons on the bottom woukld start to wiggle and I could press the "x"
to get rid of the apps.

But for Iphone 3G. When I press Home button twice. It goes to Favorite contacts in my iphone display page.

There is no way of getting rid of the tasks open in the background in Iphone 3G ?



Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

"Multi-tasking" was not introduced to iOS until version 4 and was disabled on some devices. You have to be running a 3GS or new to be able to multi-task.

So... basically your 3G does not have apps running in the background, unless they are app sanctioned by Apple to do so as part of the OS function (Such as Mail app, or Alarm)


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I installed Battery Doctor on Iphone 3G.
I am sure apps. like Battery Doctor run in the background, if not, how do they work and drain the battery so quickly?
They are sanctioned by Apple to do so ?



MartyF81 said:


> "Multi-tasking" was not introduced to iOS until version 4 and was disabled on some devices. You have to be running a 3GS or new to be able to multi-task.
> 
> So... basically your 3G does not have apps running in the background, unless they are app sanctioned by Apple to do so as part of the OS function (Such as Mail app, or Alarm)


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

They do not run in the background, iOS freezes them until they are the active application again.

The lack of apps being allowed to run in the background was a major complaint about iOS until version 4 when Apple finally allowed multi-tasking for limited devices.

The battery is draining quickly because that is an old device and the battery is probably suffering.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That makes sense.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I uninstalled Battery Doctor and Battery indicator still full after I left it over night. Usually if it is installed and left on over night it drop down half the battery indicator without charging.

Thanks



MartyF81 said:


> They do not run in the background, iOS freezes them until they are the active application again.
> 
> The lack of apps being allowed to run in the background was a major complaint about iOS until version 4 when Apple finally allowed multi-tasking for limited devices.
> 
> The battery is draining quickly because that is an old device and the battery is probably suffering.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

zhong said:


> I uninstalled Battery Doctor and Battery indicator still full after I left it over night. Usually if it is installed and left on over night it drop down half the battery indicator without charging.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know why it would do that, was it perhaps OPEN when you left the phone overnight?

All I can tell you is that your phone does not have Multi-Tasking. It is not a function that exists in the version of iOS the 3G can run. There is no function to "kill a task" because other than a few specific API's.... apps cannot run in the background.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I assume when I press the home button at the bottom of the iphone 3G
it exits the program ? That is what I did the last time I exited Battery Doctor
since that is the only way to exit it, right ?


Thanks




MartyF81 said:


> I don't know why it would do that, was it perhaps OPEN when you left the phone overnight?
> 
> All I can tell you is that your phone does not have Multi-Tasking. It is not a function that exists in the version of iOS the 3G can run. There is no function to "kill a task" because other than a few specific API's.... apps cannot run in the background.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't know if you have this but it may prove useful http://manuals.info.apple.com/MANUALS/0/MA616/en_US/iPhone_iOS3.1_User_Guide.pdf


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

zhong said:


> I assume when I press the home button at the bottom of the iphone 3G
> it exits the program ? That is what I did the last time I exited Battery Doctor
> since that is the only way to exit it, right ?
> 
> ...


That is correct.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

In mail settings Fetch New Data-
"Push" I turn off and checked Manually at the bottom. Once I did that left it overnight.
Next morning when woke up battery level still full. I guess the "Push" enabled was draining battery quickly.



zhong said:


> I uninstalled Battery Doctor and Battery indicator still full after I left it over night. Usually if it is installed and left on over night it drop down half the battery indicator without charging.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sounds about right


----------

